# Should I offer to take apay cut?



## Patrick2008 (5 Feb 2009)

I work for a Property development company and some of the Managers were asked to take a 10% pay cut about 6 months ago. They are with the company over 3 years. I joined the company in February 2008. I have not been asked to take a pay cut but I am wondering if I should offer to take a pay cut or should I just keep my mouth shut?


----------



## Guest116 (5 Feb 2009)

Don't offer. If the company need to then they will ask. It might be a case that the others are on much bigger salary.?


----------



## DavyJones (5 Feb 2009)

Say nothing, to no-one about nowt.


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

I think if you can manage it, it's a good gesture and may get you brownie points down the line.  Obviously, if you think you will struggle - don't offer.


----------



## Patrick2008 (5 Feb 2009)

I am the only Quantity Surveyor in the company and before I came on bord they had to outsource this role. This was costing them anything from €200k-€500k in fees annually. I know things are alot quieter than last year but at the same time I feel I am saving them money as I am on nowhere near those figures. At the same time I am glad to have a job at the moment and I know a good few of my friends in the industry have since been made redundant and cannotf ind jobs at home and abroad.


----------



## Guest116 (5 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I think if you can manage it, it's a good gesture and may get you brownie points down the line. Obviously, if you think you will struggle - don't offer.


 
Great, brownie points, where can they be cashed in?


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> Great, brownie points, where can they be cashed in?


 
The implication being that money is your only motivation in employment I guess?  I'd prefer to think longer term, especially these days.


----------



## limerick123 (5 Feb 2009)

why on earth would you offer to take a pay cut?


----------



## Guest116 (5 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> The implication being that money is your only motivation in employment I guess? I'd prefer to think longer term, especially these days.


 
I would never offer to take a pay cut, no. If the company are in a bad position and asked me to take one I would. But no one should work for "brownie points".


----------



## Patrick2008 (5 Feb 2009)

Caveat. I take your point but unfortunately the construction industry is very cyclical so we have to "make hay while the sun shines". If a Property developer is not generating an income then they are left with no choice but to cut costs. We are okay at the moment as our company bought land for development over 20 years ago so the land is paid for. Thus, we can drop the prices of our houses lower than our competitors. However, in the current market people are not buying houses regardless of the price


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> But no one should work for "brownie points".


 
I'm not suggesting they do.  I'm suggesting they work for their agreed salary less 10% - _if and only if_ they can afford it. A gesture like this would never be forgotten.


----------



## PaddyW (5 Feb 2009)

I would wait until they ask Patrick.


----------



## Guest116 (5 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm not suggesting they do. I'm suggesting they work for their agreed salary less 10% - _if and only if_ they can afford it. A gesture like this would never be forgotten.


 
Most people can afford a drop but that doesnt mean they should offer to take a drop. I don't think the gesture is worth much, if it comes to it and the company need to make you redundant these feel-good factors are meaningless.

On the flip side would think its a good idea to offer to work an extra 4 hours a week unpaid?


----------



## nacho_libre (5 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm not suggesting they do.  I'm suggesting they work for their agreed salary less 10% - _if and only if_ they can afford it. A gesture like this would never be forgotten.



Or it might be forgotten in a week. 
Say nothing. You may be drawing unnecessary attention to yourself 
by making the suggestion. 
Keep your head down and work hard.


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> On the flip side would think its a good idea to offer to work an extra 4 hours a week unpaid?


 
Yes, maybe a better idea - amounts to the same thing.

However in the current climate he may be working (unpaid) well over the standard hours anyway.


----------



## Calebs Dad (5 Feb 2009)

Most Companies by now will have assessed the impact on costs of the current economic downturn. If they haven't they would be mad. From this they will identify cost saving measures that need to be put in place. This will include all the normal things, pay cuts, no overtime, reduced working week, redundancy etc etc.

If you havent been asked yet, lucky you. That either means you are safe or you are safe for now. I would not offer up anything at this stage, wait and see how thing pan out.

Craig


----------



## Patrick2008 (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. I think I will keep my mouth shutfor now and keep my head down. The ironic thing is that I am directly involved in making cost savings across the company but I fee a bit of a hypocrit considering I am not taking a pay cut. However, in saying that, my employer has not suggested anything in terms of me taking a pay cut so I will wait for him to make the suggestion if and when he decides to do so.


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

Well fair play for even considering it Patrick.


----------



## Guest116 (5 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> Well fair play for even considering it Patrick.


 
Where can you cash that in?  Sorry, just joking!


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> Where can you cash that in?  Sorry, just joking!


 
Go away!


----------

